# Barbara Schöneberger - Upskirt 2x



## walme (14 Feb. 2010)

​


----------



## Rolli (14 Feb. 2010)

Klasse Pics von Barbara :thx: walme


----------



## AkwaMan (14 Feb. 2010)

vielen dank für barbara


----------



## Testsieger (15 Feb. 2010)

Super Frau!!


----------



## canil (15 Feb. 2010)

Danke für die Bilder! :thumbup:


----------



## paul77 (15 Feb. 2010)

Dankeschön


----------



## 2007 (15 Feb. 2010)

walme schrieb:


> ​



was für eine frau


----------



## Icesnake (15 Feb. 2010)

Super Frau,echt ein genuß.


----------



## Trajan (15 Feb. 2010)

danke für die pics, suche seit längerem das vid von dem zweiten bild.
Kann hiermit jemand aushelfen?


----------



## MrCap (16 Feb. 2010)

*Was für ein leckerer Anblick :WOW: vielen Dank für mein super heißes Traumfrauchen !!!*


----------



## VinEros (16 Feb. 2010)

tolle Frau ! thx


----------



## Weltenbummler (16 Feb. 2010)

Barbara hat sehr schöne Oberschenkel.


----------



## strike300 (17 Feb. 2010)

alt aber fein, danke


----------



## leloup144 (18 Feb. 2010)

super danke


----------



## smoka (18 Feb. 2010)

sehr geile pics ty


----------



## Cradlerocker (18 Feb. 2010)

Tolle Pics, danke!


----------



## ich999999 (19 Feb. 2010)

wow danke


----------



## spairos65 (19 Feb. 2010)

super geile frau


----------



## Hummer (21 Feb. 2010)

danke für die genialen bilder,:thumbup:

schade, dass sie nicht mehr zu haben ist


----------



## cam1003000 (21 Feb. 2010)

Schöne Pics, :thx:


----------



## suspects (21 Feb. 2010)

danke klasse bilder


----------



## Silv0r1 (22 Feb. 2010)

Eine unglaubliche Frau! Danke für die netten Einblicke


----------



## Babs (22 Feb. 2010)

:thx: Ich liebe sie:thumbup:


----------



## YvesSportGarage (22 Feb. 2010)

Danke


----------



## thomasley (23 Feb. 2010)

schöne frau....gefällt mir sehr gut....danke!!!


----------



## trekker112 (23 Feb. 2010)

Babsi!!!


----------



## lucky33 (23 Feb. 2010)

sehr schön anzusehen


----------



## eswzvu (24 Feb. 2010)

Ein Rasseweib. Und sie weiss sich in Szene zu setzen. MEHR DAVON!


----------



## tucco (25 Feb. 2010)

klasse


----------



## MasterChief (25 Feb. 2010)

Das erste Bild ist der Hammer!!!


----------



## Jacket1975 (25 Feb. 2010)

lecker !!! Danke


----------



## mumell (28 Feb. 2010)

Erotik pur...........


----------



## mauerblume4711 (28 Feb. 2010)

Vielen Dank !!


----------



## bochumer2005 (28 Feb. 2010)

Sehr schön gefällt mir!!!


----------



## 10vorne (31 Mai 2010)

Ja coool !


----------



## quasimodo (31 Mai 2010)

Sehr schöne Frau


----------



## BET65 (31 Mai 2010)

Mh, lecker.
Gerne mehr davon!


----------



## tyler_ (31 Mai 2010)

blondes Gift war super, schade um die Sendung...


----------



## Zotexx (31 Mai 2010)

heiß  danke dafür


----------



## sbauch (8 Juni 2010)

super


----------



## schneeberger (9 Juni 2010)

Ja das waren noch Zeiten.
Jetzt scheint sie ja "anständig" zu werden.


----------



## DrMarcus (21 Juli 2010)

genau,fand sie damals bei blondes gift auch viel lockerer und "versauter"

trotzdem eine sexy frau mit humor.

Mfg


----------



## ak95 (2 Aug. 2010)

holla
danke


----------



## david8 (6 Aug. 2010)

much appreciated


----------



## zolianita (11 Aug. 2010)

super sexi


----------



## kratzmich (11 Aug. 2010)

ach ja die Barbara, immer wieder schön, sie zu sehen, vor allem mit solchen Bildern! Dankeschön!:thumbup:


----------



## RedGuard01 (12 Aug. 2010)

wow tolles bild


----------



## nezehat (13 Aug. 2010)

gut!


----------



## haller (30 Aug. 2010)

walme schrieb:


> ​


 Traumhaft Danke


----------



## Sonne18 (30 Aug. 2010)

Danke !! 

Schön diese langen Beine


----------



## fun197 (30 Aug. 2010)

ich liebe diese Bilder


----------



## royboy (31 Aug. 2010)

Danke....


----------



## wito (31 Aug. 2010)

nett


----------



## trofeo (1 Sep. 2010)

sie ist eine der ganz tollen Frauen!


----------



## ladolce (2 Sep. 2010)

einfach Babsi,vielen dank


----------



## paule9876 (12 Sep. 2010)

Was ist das für eine geile frau!!!!


----------



## Punisher (13 Sep. 2010)

sehr nett


----------



## racuda87 (13 Sep. 2010)

nyce


----------



## lickice (13 Sep. 2010)

Super Bilder!


----------



## Marco2 (13 Sep. 2010)

:WOW::WOW:KLASSE BILDER VON BABSI!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Big-G (13 Sep. 2010)

sexy


----------



## hardcorejay (15 Sep. 2010)

walme schrieb:


> ​



ich liebe sie!


----------



## donald77 (19 Sep. 2010)




----------



## chris9247 (2 Jan. 2011)

die babsi is die geilste...  ohh ja


----------



## hura11 (6 Jan. 2011)

supiiiiii thk.........


----------



## duplo74 (13 Jan. 2011)

ist und bleibt meine traumfrau


----------



## watz96 (13 Jan. 2011)

Ja die Barbara ist schon geil


----------



## blackvirus (14 Jan. 2011)

die würde ich ich au net aus dem bett stoßen


----------



## kochjuergen (14 Jan. 2011)

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## celethe (15 Jan. 2011)

Wann gibt es was neues von Babsi?


----------



## aeneoo (15 Jan. 2011)

Suuuuper Danke!


----------



## mmeierf (15 Jan. 2011)

die frau ist echt einfach der wahnsinn *sabber*


----------



## hardy1 (15 Jan. 2011)

NICE!!! thx :thumbup:


----------



## lokalverbot (3 Feb. 2011)

sehr jut man


----------



## goosmfp (3 Feb. 2011)

Schade das die Babs mitlerweile ihre "Schärfe" verliert und so spießig wird seit dem sie mit dem Blaublüter zusammen ist....


----------



## rotmarty (3 Feb. 2011)

An der ist alles prall!!!


----------



## holger00 (5 Feb. 2011)

Super! Danke!


----------



## mammoingen (6 Feb. 2011)

walme schrieb:


> ​



Gute Beine!


----------



## Mesiah (6 Feb. 2011)

tolle bilder danke


----------



## Drachen1685 (6 Feb. 2011)

suupi, vielen dank für barbara


----------



## massierer (1 März 2011)

*FULLQUOTES SIND VERBOTEN!*

barbara ist immer wieder ein hammer zum anbeisen


----------



## omg_wtf (1 März 2011)

Ach ja... Blondes Gift. Das waren doch schöne Zeiten!


----------



## MetalChef (6 März 2011)

Sehr schöne Bilder
thx


----------



## klappstuhl (6 März 2011)

Immer wieder schön anzusehen!


----------



## ffmstyle (14 März 2011)

Babs is definitiv sehr sehr geil...


----------



## leonardo13 (4 Apr. 2011)

Diese Frau ist einfach der Hammer 
:thumbup:


walme schrieb:


> ​


----------



## just4fun2911 (22 März 2012)

einfach herrliche bilder, danke!


----------



## shoeps (23 März 2012)

Ja , absolut hammermäßig ! Und man hat an ihrem Blick immer das Gefühl , sie weiss ganz genau , was sie tut und wie sie rüberkommt!


----------



## dampfer07 (7 Okt. 2012)

diese frau *-* wow


----------



## adrealin (7 Okt. 2012)

Danke für die zwei Pics! die hatte ich noch nicht!


----------



## G3GTSp (7 Okt. 2012)

danke für Barbara


----------



## icooii (7 Okt. 2012)

super sexy!!


----------



## celebfanatic (8 Okt. 2012)

vielen dank! sehr nett.


----------



## shoeps (10 Okt. 2012)

das ist einfach geilst , wenn diese Steigerung erlaubt ist!?


----------



## tibi18 (11 Okt. 2012)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## untendrunter (27 Mai 2013)

Einfach nur geil diese Frau!!


----------



## RidingBean (28 Mai 2013)

Danke für die pics!


----------



## luiggi (29 Mai 2013)

wo ist der kick


----------



## kawa310 (8 Juni 2013)

:thumbup: :thx:


----------



## mightynak (8 Juni 2013)

Wow, vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Gerd23 (8 Juni 2013)

Eine tolle Frau.


----------



## Sarafin (9 Juni 2013)

Super Frau!!


----------



## MrLeiwand (9 Juni 2013)

diese beine :drip:


----------



## deninho (26 Juni 2013)

sehr hübsch ^^


----------



## DrAllen (9 Jan. 2014)

Nette Bilder


----------



## Old Boy (10 Jan. 2014)

tolle Frau:thx:


----------



## hajo (9 März 2014)

Danke ,wenn sie man immer so große Augen machen könnte.


----------



## Mr.Pink (13 März 2014)

Klasse Bilder danke!!


----------



## kkmann (14 März 2014)

danke geil einfach geil


----------



## Larrington (1 Juni 2014)

danke barbara ^^


----------



## allican (12 Sep. 2014)

super pics


----------



## sprzz (26 Sep. 2014)

Hammer!Vielen Dank:thumbup:


----------



## lorexu (26 Sep. 2014)

klasse frau


----------



## TigerB (19 Okt. 2014)

schöne Einblicke


----------



## Talon (19 Okt. 2014)

:thx: für die netten pix


----------



## dada01 (20 Okt. 2014)

Ich liebe Babara


----------



## Bimo (5 Nov. 2014)

tolle Frau, ist der Wahsinn - Danke für die Bilder


----------



## Harry Trumbler (9 Nov. 2014)

klasse , vielen dank


----------



## Robos (24 Nov. 2014)

Na Servus, nicht schlecht!


----------



## Aleman (27 Nov. 2014)

Tolle Einsicht, leider fehlt das 2. Bild


----------



## pauer6 (1 Dez. 2014)

was für ein Kleid


----------



## GTO87 (4 Dez. 2014)

Tolle Frau die Brabara:thx:


----------



## nmatb (4 Dez. 2014)

haha danke


----------



## orgamin (7 Dez. 2014)

klasse, vielen dank


----------



## hardrah (14 Dez. 2014)

was für eine frau. wenns von der doch was oben ohne gäbe....


----------



## ignis (14 Dez. 2014)

Vielen dank!


----------



## Roundandbig (14 Dez. 2014)

dankeschön


----------



## baloogoy (17 Dez. 2014)

danke für barbara


----------

